

RSS.gd: the RSS reader service that stays - bjansn
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-rss-reader-service-that-stays/

======
jschuur
If I had the choice between giving people my money who were already thinking
about this for a while, and a campaign that started the day Reader shut down,
I'd give it to the people who had the foresight to anticipate this was going
to happen some day.

------
rplnt
> It simply stays as long as there are paying users.

Except when it doesn't. Because you can't guarantee that. By the title I
thought it would be some OSS app that could be taken over by someone else.

And even if it stayed online as long as there are users.. it's quite expensive
for what it is, especially when you look at competition.

In the end, this looks like a quick attempt to grab a piece of cake that
Google threw out.

------
Dystopian
>.<

Spent night building the design and skeleton of an RSS service. Same concept,
pay ~$5 so it's a sustainable business.

Didn't release on IndieGoGo yet cause no prototype. DumDumDummmm.

------
DavidBradbury
Do you have anything working to show so far? What would this do that other RSS
services don't do? Why should we risk backing this instead of using another
existing service?

------
Shad0w59
It's spelt paid subscription, not "payed".

~~~
hnriot
It's spelled, not spelt

~~~
pseut
It was terse, but the parent's comment was helpful. Wouldn't you want to
correct misspellings on your site? Especially in the part where you ask for
money?

~~~
Shad0w59
It was terse, yes. I apologise for that.

It was the end of the day and I was feeling tired and irritable.

However, I do stand by my original post's intent. I think that copy eliciting
funds from potencial backers should be as 'proper' as it can be. To me this
communicates a level of professionalism.

------
jpswade
It's "RSS.GD" not "RSS.gb".

